# does anyone know success rate for top grade blastocyst? - LIVE birth rate only?



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

does anyone know success rate for top grade blastocyst? - LIVE birth rate only?

Thanks xx


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Munchable
It will depend on your age. At my age (42) it is about 18% but will be higher the younger you are as embryo is less likely to be chromosonally abnormal. I just had three put back, two top grade and one slightly slower not blastocyst but really who knows, stats are just stats, not a lot of use if you end up with a BFN. Chances with a blastocyst are slightly higher and in a younger woman ie in their 20s or early to mid 30s ish should be around 32% Good luck to you x


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi 

I was 28 when we had our ICSI cycle. Before we started the Consultant advised us that we had a 45% chance of success. We were advised to go to blast during our cycle and the Embryologist advised that if we did it would increase our chances of success by a further 15%. We went to blast and had a single transfer of a top grade and were blessed with our DS now age 1. 

Everyone has a different chance of success though based on individual circumstances.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

As the other ladies have said, it depends on a number of factors (age, AMH, FSH etc.). My clinic gave me a 78% chance of achieving a pregnancy with a blastocyst transfer, with a 60% chance of live birth. They have a calculator on their website that allows you to work out your chances of achieving a pregnancy based on their previous cycles and your own circumstances. Obviously it only applies to that specific clinic but you may find it interesting. http://www.ivf.org.uk/treatments/pregnancy-calculator/

Mel is right that stats are just stats, but I'll be honest - it made me feel pretty confident about my clinic (and pretty good about my cycle) that they were able to give me such good odds! 78% seemed so high! As you will see from my ticker, I am 25 weeks' tomorrow.

All the best. x


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Pugglover,

Thanks for that calculator.  I may do it, but im scared incase it comes back really bad, so I might wait till it's all over then give it a go to see how accurate it is.

I hope you don't mind me asking, but what's your history - just for curiosity i.e:

AMH?
FSH?
AGE?

My AMH is 4.1 and FSH 6.7 and I am nearly 31.  Last time my fresh cycle was good  - got to blastocyst stage, and had 5 eggs to freeze (but it was last November).  xx

xx


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok I couldn't wait just did the calculator - looked good 78% pregnancy rate, but the live birth rate 38%, but like the sound of the 78% lol will just have to wait and see xxx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

You can look at all the stats you like but there's no way to take account of the totally unexpected ..... I got pregnant with two top quality blasts and saw our baby's heartbeat twice, but nobody knew that I was one of the tiny number of ladies that experienced a heterotopic pregnancy (an ectopic and a uterine pregnancy concurrently).

I knew it was around 75-80% pregnancy rate and I was one of those lucky percentage.  The stats for heterotopics are anywhere from 1 in 10 thousand upwards, mostly quoted as 1 in 80 thousand - most gynaes have never come across them they are that rare but it happened.  In around 60-70% of those cases the uterine baby survives.  Once you've seen the heartbeat and made it to 8 weeks your chance of miscarriage drops to less than 1%.

After the pregnancy rate I started hitting all the low percentages - admittedly not in a good way but stats simply don't tell you anything - you can be the one in a million in a good way and a bad way.  This is nothing more than russian roulette .....  what will be will be

Good luck and I hope you are one of the lucky ones x


----------



## Munchable (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi Dudders,

Im so sorry hun I know what you mean it's really luck to be honest.  Such an awful experience, but one thing I have learnt is it makes you so much stronger as a person and I look at things in life now and really appreciate them, I might of taken them for granted when I was younger. 

I had an ectopic pregnancy and it was right by my ovary, so had enough room to grow to 5 cm and I was just devastated and shocked.  The chances of the ectopic in that place was something like 1 in 10000 or something stupid like that and just gets you thinking how? why? what are the chances?

Be strong!! xxx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Munchable*

Here are my vital statistics!

AMH: 35.3 (high due to my PCOS)
FSH: 4.5
Age: 32 when the tests were done and I started my cycle

Lots of luck to you. x


----------

